# Tropical Master Grow



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I just received some TMG there is no dosing regiment on the bottle.I have 75 gallon tank any suggestions on the amount.Is the dosing like the Flouirsh that i was using :?:


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Paul,

The TMG label on the bottle (I am thinking 500ml bottle) peals off and you will find behind it a list of multi-lingual instructions.

The advice on dosing soft water is to use half the amount prescribed.

The advice on newly dosing TMG is to use half the amount prescribed for several weeks in order to check the general effect.

5ml is prescribed for a 50 litre aquarium. Scale that up accordingly.

I am dosing 3ml once a week to 30 US gallons. The effect is good in that leaf tone in general is excellent. I may increase the dosage slightly or at least review it after the hot weather has gone for good.

Flourish Trace seems like mineral water compared (borrowing from Rex Grigg's comments in another forum or discussion).

Andrew Cribb


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I was told recently by Erik that the TMG is weaker than say flourish, and even Klaus ? on his visit here to the SanFranciso awhile back that 2-3X normal dosing maybe required. 

I just switched over to TMG from CSM-B and Flourish and will see for myself if I need to up the dose some. Anyway, thought you'd be interested to here this.

Chris


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

They recommend 10ml per 100 liters weekly. It is less concentrated than Flourish, you can compare them here somewhat:

http://www.gpodio.com/fert_table.asp
http://www.gpodio.com/fert_table_st.asp

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I dose 5mls per 20 gal 3x a week.
This will handle most any demand.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Tom,

Why does the Tropica instructions expressly state that half the amounts generally prescribed should be used in soft water aquariums?

It seems to be true from surveying all the many discussions and forums that larger dosing of TMG is indicated than that prescribed on the label.

I also remember Tom saying that he noticed leaf lustre (shine) was nicer looking with TMG.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Based on the assumption that more Fe causes thread algae. Something I've never been able to show.

Perhaps more an issue of "waste", it ain't cheap.
Softer water seems to maintain the chelation longer I would guess.
Less nutrients in general are present in softer water(Less carbon, Ca, Mg, SO4, K+ etc).
But plant growth is similar in soft vs hard if not better in hard water as a generalization. 

A couple of plants seem to do better in soft water but 2-3 out of 300 seems like a trend to me, 99% of the time is good enough for ageneral statement.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks alot guys i found this to be very helpful.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Since i been using the TMG i noticed a big diffrence in plant growth and especially with my tiger lotus the leaves seem broader and look very shiny.


----------

